# How long do you think the 24-70 2.8 Mk 2 will remain over 2300.00?



## dpedro (Nov 7, 2012)

I know lenses start out high and eventually several hundred dollars drop off until the price stabilizes and pretty much sits. Anyone have any predictions on when it will start dropping and what the stabilized price will be? I am grabbing it in a week or so, so this question is more out of curiosity. I am not expecting it to drop anytime soon and want to get it ASAP.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 7, 2012)

dpedro said:


> I know lenses start out high and eventually several hundred dollars drop off until the price stabilizes and pretty much sits. Anyone have any predictions on when it will start dropping and what the stabilized price will be? I am grabbing it in a week or so, so this question is more out of curiosity. I am not expecting it to drop anytime soon and want to get it ASAP.



Me neither - Canon obviously had issues with this lens (hence the long delay) and it's still not available in numbers everywhere, so the supply isn't big. But the demand is and will be since this is the "bread and butter" lens for events and weddings, and this kind of audience is prepared to pay the price. And then there are all the enthusiasts who want "the best" lens, meaning the most expensive, even if it has no IS. 

All that combined I'd expect the lens to stick at €2000+ for over a year and longer to be included in rebate programs.


----------



## dpedro (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, I am scheduled to do two weddings in the spring/summer and my event photography is taking off. I may as well grab this lens. My favorite event lens before I went FF was the 17-55 2.8, so naturally, this lens should fit my style like a glove. I will also upgrade my 70-200 from the f4 non IS to the 2.8 IS mk ii as was suggested in a different thread I started. I hope I get a good copy from the start, I'd hate to have to return it and keep trying. I have had good luck with B and H, so I should be OK.


----------



## pierceography (Nov 7, 2012)

Also given that Canon is now enforcing its MAP, it's unlikely we're going to see the occasional drops in price that often come a half year or so after new product launches.

If I could get this lens for under $1,800, I would. But assuming I could sell my current 24-70mm for ~$1,300, I'm not really willing to pump anymore than $500 into a focal length I already am perfectly happy with. I'd rather get a new lens.


----------



## SebSic (Nov 7, 2012)

pierceography said:


> Also given that Canon is now enforcing its MAP, it's unlikely we're going to see the occasional drops in price that often come a half year or so after new product launches.
> 
> If I could get this lens for under $1,800, I would. But assuming I could sell my current 24-70mm for ~$1,300, I'm not really willing to pump anymore than $500 into a focal length I already am perfectly happy with. I'd rather get a new lens.



Do you think you will be able to sell your used mk1 for 1300 if mk2 is "only" 500 more for a new one ?


----------



## Bosman (Nov 7, 2012)

SebSic said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > Also given that Canon is now enforcing its MAP, it's unlikely we're going to see the occasional drops in price that often come a half year or so after new product launches.
> ...


I think he will as the price of the 24-70 is not $1800 right now. I sold my mint 24-70 to KEH.com for $957. I could live with that since I didn't want to fiddle with buyers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2012)

I've seen them discounted already. They are in stock in most stores too. They will likely become scarce before Christmas, since many will buy them come black Friday.
Call a dealer (Don't e-mail) and ask for a discount. You might be suprised.
http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03850/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f2.8L-II-USM-price.html


----------



## PackLight (Nov 7, 2012)

dpedro said:


> I know lenses start out high and eventually several hundred dollars drop off until the price stabilizes and pretty much sits. Anyone have any predictions on when it will start dropping and what the stabilized price will be? I am grabbing it in a week or so, so this question is more out of curiosity. I am not expecting it to drop anytime soon and want to get it ASAP.



It is a well established fact that the day after you buy yours Canon will release a rebate program that would have saved you $400. Go ahead and grab one now, otherwise the price many never go down.


----------



## pierceography (Nov 7, 2012)

SebSic said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > Also given that Canon is now enforcing its MAP, it's unlikely we're going to see the occasional drops in price that often come a half year or so after new product launches.
> ...



Currently, yes. I've seen them on craigslist for as much as $1,500 where I live. I don't think I'd have much of a problem getting $1,300 for it right now. (I've had good luck getting decent prices for lenses on CL in the past, as long as I'm willing to wait) But the $1,000+ to upgrade isn't an option... so alas, the mk1 shall remain in my bag.


----------



## gmrza (Nov 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've seen them discounted already. They are in stock in most stores too. They will likely become scarce before Christmas, since many will buy them come black Friday.
> Call a dealer (Don't e-mail) and ask for a discount. You might be suprised.
> http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03850/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f2.8L-II-USM-price.html



+1 on asking for a discount.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've seen them discounted already. They are in stock in most stores too. They will likely become scarce before Christmas, since many will buy them come black Friday.
> Call a dealer (Don't e-mail) and ask for a discount. You might be suprised.
> http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03850/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f2.8L-II-USM-price.html



The price in US for this lens is $2300. Where do you see the price drop? The price will remain as is even on black friday(same for 1D X).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen them discounted already. They are in stock in most stores too. They will likely become scarce before Christmas, since many will buy them come black Friday.
> ...


It was a short term sale and is over now, I posted a link at the time.
At first, that is the type of sale we will see. 
On Black Friday (or the following Monday) last year, B&H had a blanket 10% discount for all their cameras and lenses. It only ran for a few hours. I cannot guarantee that it will happen again, but it is likely. They tweeted it to those who were signed up to receive their tweets.


----------



## JBL (Nov 9, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



That sale is back now, check at the link above for $2249.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Where do you see the price drop?



Since it is rumored that there is life out the U.S.  ... I probably have to correct my former prediction about the stable price, the 24-70ii in Germany/Amazon has dropped from €2200 to €2040, and that just after release - the (ridiculous) official price is €2300.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 9, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you see the price drop?
> ...



We all know the price will drop. When and how much? It's worth to wait if you in need for this lens? None of us would know :


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 9, 2012)

There will be price drops and deals. There always are. Around Christmas, stores will compete. I remember last year stores like Adorama & B&H got aggressive on items like the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. It fell below 2K in the US.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 9, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> There will be price drops and deals. There always are. Around Christmas, stores will compete.



... or afterwards, I got my original gear on a January 2-3 sale when a major retailer had massive discounts to bridge the the sales depression after x-mas. At least in Germany, I (with very limited market knowledge) seldom see any good discounts before x-mas because all people are so up to spending money they don't need any special offers to do it.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 9, 2012)

Keep in mind that this season Canon is trying to reign in the price wars (like Apple) and encourage more price consistency between dealers.

The reality is very simple - Canon will lower prices of new lenses and other new equipment when they stop selling. If everyone would simply put off these purchases for 6 months, the prices will be lower because Canon needs their products to sell well and appear to be popular and well accepted.

It's not just about profit, it's also a reputation issue when products are/aren't in high demand. Low demand for whatever reason is bad, it means that a company isn't in touch with its market. IMO, Canon isn't in touch with their market (me) with sky high prices like these.

I'm finding a new appreciation for my existing 24-70 and other great lenses. I look at the images I took in the past year and I don't see much that $2300 will improve or fix.

Take a few dollars out of that $2300 you were planning to spend on the 24-70-II or other lenses/equipment and go out on the town with friends & family, enjoy the holiday and new year. Worry about this next spring or summer. Seriously. It will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Keep in mind that this season Canon is trying to reign in the price wars (like Apple) and encourag
> I'm finding a new appreciation for my existing 24-70 and other great lenses. I look at the images I took in the past year and I don't see much that $2300 will improve or fix.



Then you were smart or lucky enough to get a mk1 before the mk2 price was announced and used prices skyrocketed - for the rest of us who are in the market for a 24-70 it's either Tamron with known issues, a used mk1 that was cheaper new not before long, or the mk2 :-o ... 

... that's why people upgrading to ff are so much on their toes when it comes to the mk2 price and the resale value of it.


----------



## tron (Nov 10, 2012)

PackLight said:


> It is a well established fact that the day after you buy yours Canon will release a rebate program that would have saved you $400.


Murphy's Law! ;D It was expressed the way I would say it!!!



PackLight said:


> Go ahead and grab one now, otherwise the price many never go down.


Now you took it to the next level! ;D


----------



## hammy (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, that has happened to me with the 70-200 l2. I ordered from B&H and later to find out a few weeks later the lens went on sale for 1999. i payed $2400. A few day past the return deadline  .i tried to return my lens but B&H refused.


----------



## tron (Nov 10, 2012)

hammy said:


> Well, that has happened to me with the 70-200 l2. I ordered from B&H and later to find out a few weeks later the lens went on sale for 1999. i payed $2400. A few day past the return deadline  .i tried to return my lens but B&H refused.


I understand how it can be frustrating. My 5DMk3 is now about 200euros cheaper 
However, prices generally in Europe are much higher than prices in US. In addition there are no instant debates.


----------



## kiss-o-matic (Nov 10, 2012)

I used to feel sorry for you guys in Europe, even living in Japan. My passion for ages was games, and this was mecca. No longer. Now that I'm into Cameras and gear made by *Japanese Companies* and I have to pay more for them here than abroad.  B&H ships abroad, thankfully. I also go to the US for business a few times a year.


----------



## dpedro (Nov 11, 2012)

I just ordered my 24-70 mk2 and now I am probably selling my 10-22, my 17-55 2.8 and my 70-200 F4 so I can get the 70-200 2.8 mk2. Might even sell the 24-105 f4 for the 16-35


----------



## lopicma (Nov 11, 2012)

If you can hold out, you might want to wait for the 24-70mm f/4 lens. It will have IS, which may off set the price to be close to the f/2.8, but who can say.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 11, 2012)

lopicma said:


> If you can hold out, you might want to wait for the 24-70mm f/4 lens. It will have IS, which may off set the price to be close to the f/2.8, but who can say.



He is wedding shooter...not landscape shooter? "IS" is worthless


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 11, 2012)

dpedro said:


> I just ordered my 24-70 mk2 and now I am probably selling my 10-22, my 17-55 2.8 and my 70-200 F4 so I can get the 70-200 2.8 mk2. Might even sell the 24-105 f4 for the 16-35



My 16-35 II is not that sharp...you might want to save that money for next Canon WA.


----------



## tron (Nov 11, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you see the price drop?
> ...


2000,75 now 

http://www.amazon.de/Canon-24-70mm-2-8L-Standard-Zoom-Objektive/dp/B0076FS09A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352642947&sr=8-1


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 11, 2012)

tron said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



That's really unexpected (at least by me) - so probably I'll go for this lens after all if it drops some more. As for the reason - maybe it's the unstable European economy, or maybe the simple fact that there aren't that many enthusiasts and pros that are ready to pay €2000+ for a standard zoom w/o IS after all.

But I guess the price will stop to drop under the psychological €2k barrier - just like the 5d3 might stick €2950 for some time @Amazon.


----------



## dpedro (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, maybe I will just keep the 24-105 for a walk around and sell the 2 EF-S lenses and the 70-200 to upgrade to the 2.8 mk2 and stay with that set up a while. If I need anything wider, I could look at the fisheye or just hold out for a new WA. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got a note from Adorama that they will sell me one for 2249 USD. They can't advertise that price, but apparently they are finding ways to let people know that they are offering a discount. 

Looks like Canon has a difficult job trying to maintain their high prices on the new crop of products. Personally I will wait to see if the price falls below 2,000 by the end of the year. If not I will probably buy the stabilized Tamron competitor. The Tamron is not as sturdy, but I treat my lenses very gently.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 15, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Just got a note from Adorama that they will sell me one for 2249 USD. They can't advertise that price, but apparently they are finding ways to let people know that they are offering a discount.
> 
> Looks like Canon has a difficult job trying to maintain their high prices on the new crop of products. Personally I will wait to see if the price falls below 2,000 by the end of the year. If not I will probably buy the stabilized Tamron competitor. The Tamron is not as sturdy, but I treat my lenses very gently.



Best of luck with the Tammy. Couldn't focus in low light. I tried and I hated


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Just got a note from Adorama that they will sell me one for 2249 USD. They can't advertise that price, but apparently they are finding ways to let people know that they are offering a discount.
> 
> Looks like Canon has a difficult job trying to maintain their high prices on the new crop of products. Personally I will wait to see if the price falls below 2,000 by the end of the year. If not I will probably buy the stabilized Tamron competitor. The Tamron is not as sturdy, but I treat my lenses very gently.


Yes, there was a e-mail from Canon price watch with a link to Adorama with a form to use to request a special price. Prices are dropping, times are tough and the initial sales rush is over.


----------



## PackLight (Nov 15, 2012)

The prices will go down after next week.

I have this on good authority and it is 100% certain. 

I just hit the order button so I would have it in time for the Holidays.


----------



## dpedro (Nov 18, 2012)

Got mine Wednesday. If price drops, I will call B and H for my money back (the difference)


----------



## tron (Nov 19, 2012)

PackLight said:


> The prices will go down after next week.
> 
> I have this on good authority and it is 100% certain.
> 
> I just hit the order button so I would have it in time for the Holidays.


I suspect we have a "Murphy's Law" situation here 8)


----------



## Razor2012 (Nov 21, 2012)

IMO if a person really needs the lens they will just go out and buy it. No one has a crystal ball to predict price drops. Really, how much of a price drop does it take for someone to buy? 100 dollars, 200 dollars? For the amount of time waiting you could of been out there taking pictures and enjoying the lens. So a person waits 6 months or longer to save $200, your time with that lens is worth a hell of a lot more. Look at the 70-200 2.8 II, it's price still stays fairly high.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2012)

PackLight said:


> The prices will go down after next week.
> 
> I have this on good authority and it is 100% certain.
> 
> I just hit the order button so I would have it in time for the Holidays.



Here is your BlackFriday Brands...DO NOT expect the price to drop on this lens:


----------



## Jakontil (Nov 21, 2012)

Eventhough there r times i missed my 24-105 focal length... I still believe 24-70II is the lens to get despite its high price


----------



## wookiee2cu (Nov 29, 2012)

Considering the 70-200 f/2.8 MII is still at it's launch price of $2,499 (currently there is a $400 rebate so it's $2,099) I don't see the brand new 24-70 falling in price anytime soon. You may find a deal with non-authorized Canon dealers but the rest have to abide by Canon's MAP pricing.


----------



## dolina (Dec 2, 2012)

Price should remain at that level until demand softens. 6-12 months more to my reckoning.


----------



## infared (Dec 2, 2012)

pierceography said:


> Also given that Canon is now enforcing its MAP, it's unlikely we're going to see the occasional drops in price that often come a half year or so after new product launches.
> 
> If I could get this lens for under $1,800, I would. But assuming I could sell my current 24-70mm for ~$1,300, I'm not really willing to pump anymore than $500 into a focal length I already am perfectly happy with. I'd rather get a new lens.



Well...I bought a 5DIII for $3499 6 months ago...and I have seen them selling as low as $800 less than I paid for it recently. I have never seen a camera body drop that much that fast ???......and since I just purchased a 24-70 II...I am expecting that to follow suit!


----------



## christianronnel (Dec 6, 2012)

infared said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > Also given that Canon is now enforcing its MAP, it's unlikely we're going to see the occasional drops in price that often come a half year or so after new product launches.
> ...



The price dropped as much as $800 because it was overpriced probably by that much. I got mine 4 months ago and paid full price. I have no regrets because the camera is worth every penny, and because a lot can happen in 4 months. I just purchased the 24-70II last Saturday and paid $2300+ CA tax. So far not regretting the decision yet. The lens is really sharp. Although the build quality is not as good as the 1st version. It's very plasticky and I don't feel comfortable that it will survive a short drop. My copy has an indentation on the focusing ring, I'm not sure if that is normal so I'm going to have to exchange it for another one.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2012)

christianronnel said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > pierceography said:
> ...



Hi christianronnel,
This is Dylan from Fountain Valley, CA. Try Crutchfield next time. They offer reward point on all purchases. I bought my 5D III , 16-35 II and 24-70 II from them. I currently have over 10K reward points with them(over $500 in cash value). No sale tax and free shipping. Customer service at Crutchfield is awesome. Yes...they are Canon authorized dealer.


----------



## christianronnel (Dec 7, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> christianronnel said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...



Hi Dylan, Thanks for the info. I could actually buy it from B&H and get 2% reward and it's also tax free. I like supporting the local economy, although CA sales tax is really making it difficult to support local businesses and mom&pop shops.


----------

